# Utv advice



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm thinking about trading my 2010 brute force 750 for a utv. It will be use primarily in the winter for plowing my driveway, parking area and a 60" wide sidewalk. I've been looking at either a left over rhino, a yamaha Viking or a kawasaki teryx. They all have there pros and cons. I like the width of the rhino because I could use a plow that wouldn't be too wide for the sidewalk but would hate to buy yesterday's technology. The Viking is cool and I'm sure reliable but is on the wide side. I like the teryx for the v twin power and I know the owner of the local kawi dealer but it is still wide and I think the yamaha is more reliable. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

For a Yamaha I felt it had a lot of vibration coming from it, same with the can am, then I started a rzr and it was a lot smoother, just something too think about holding a wheel that vibrates would get old quick IMO


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I've been using my 2007 Arctic Cat Prowler 650 for a few years and it's done well for me. It's might be a little wide for sidewalks, it's 60" wide and I'm using a 72" blade. I'd like to replace it with the 66" Eagle V-Plow which I think would work great on sidewalks. If I bought a new utv I would look for one with less engine noise.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I was looking at the 50" wide polaris rzr's and was wondering how they plow? The two models I liked had 800 and 900 cc motors. The width is nice because I could by the proper size plow to get down my 60" wide sidewalk. I also looked at the single seat polaris ace but not sure if they even offer a plow for that. Plus,I would rather have the extra weight of the bigger machine for plowing.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Hedgehog;1839130 said:


> I was looking at the 50" wide polaris rzr's and was wondering how they plow? The two models I liked had 800 and 900 cc motors. The width is nice because I could by the proper size plow to get down my 60" wide sidewalk. I also looked at the single seat polaris ace but not sure if they even offer a plow for that. Plus,I would rather have the extra weight of the bigger machine for plowing.


Looks like it does a pretty good job.


----------



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

Have to believe the traction sucks though?


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

If you have unlimited $$$ for a utv, the Polaris Brutus runs a steel plow with hydraulic angle. Plus you get defrost and heat.


----------



## TheHammer (Nov 20, 2012)

Take a look at the Honda Pioneer 500. Perfect size for the side walks at 50" wide. It has the same engine out of the Foreman 500 ATV series so you know its "built to work". All direct shaft drive (no belts/CVT trans). With the low gear and ungodly torque there will be no problem pushing any amount of snow!! Base price on the unit itself is $8499.00


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

ProperLandscape;1860062 said:


> If you have unlimited $$$ for a utv, the Polaris Brutus runs a steel plow with hydraulic angle. Plus you get defrost and heat.


Wish I had the bucks for one of those.


----------



## snowcommander (Dec 2, 2012)

I would get a Polaris Ranger over anything. I've had mine now for over a year and I use it for spraying, work on our landscaping and industrial jobsites, and plowing snow. I have a Ranger 900XP but you could probably get away with a 570. Just my two cents...


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Check this UTV out. Coming to your Mahindra dealers soon. These are built extremely tough and have the best warranty in the industry.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I'll have to check them out.
http://mahindrausa.com/news/mahindra-usa-partners-intimidator-offer-utv


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is another site you can check them out at.
www.mahindraxtv.com
www.intimidatorutv.com (This is who is building it. We will have a 3 versions but no electric version just gas and diesel)


----------



## Carroll257 (Nov 13, 2014)

I've got a Teryx with a 72" county blade and love it. Sorry, crappy pic. I went with the 2 seat version for the bigger bed that dumps and the ton of dry storage.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm really liking the Polaris ace 570. It seems to have more leg room than the rzr and other side by sides because your legs actually go in between the front wheels. On the rzr, your left leg feels cramped because of the left wheelwell in front of your foot. The ace can accommodate a 60" plow.


----------



## BiffNH (Jan 20, 2015)

I had a 2011 Ranger 400 and put 900 hours on it in 3 years. Loved it, but it was noisy in the cab and I did not like the belt drive as it provided no engine braking and creeping up hill meant playing with the accelerator constantly to engage and disengage the belt. When blowing leaves up hill I have to move slowly and it just didn't want to move slowly. It also seemed to use fuel faster than I thought a one cylinder engine should. The carburetor system is simple, but not efficient by today's standards. It is a nimble machine and very fast.

I sold it and purchased a Kubota RTV-X900 and it is just what I need. HST transmission means good engine breaking, good creeping gear, lots of power, much quieter in the cab and it sips diesel fuel! It is a workhorse with refinement. Not fast, but perfect for hauling and other maintenance duties. I have a Boss V-XT on it and it moves snow!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

A good shovel is all you need this year oh wait a leaf blower would work too


----------



## BiffNH (Jan 20, 2015)

*What a winter?*

I know - we've had about 30" but only 10" at most on the ground at any one time. Even the Lake froze over late. Poor excuse for winter. All the plowing I've done has been nuisance plowing.


----------

